# Part Time Coder-Managers Discussion



## Tdeutsch (Aug 6, 2009)

I am considering hiring a part time coder.  It won't be an entry level position;have any of the managers out there been successful in finding part time coders?  This is not a "work from home" position.  It is an on site position.  Any thoughts to help me find a "part-timer" would be appreciated.  I have not begun the search, but anticipate some trouble.  
Thanks.


----------



## spharrel (Aug 7, 2009)

*part time coder*

What area are you in?


----------



## Tdeutsch (Aug 10, 2009)

I apologize, I meant to include that information. 
Austin, Texas


----------



## KristalynAmanda (Aug 12, 2009)

It's a shame you're in Austin! 
Speaking as a job seeker, looking for a job for the last 13 months, I can't imagine what I suggest would have an impact. However if it would, I would recommend that you give newly certified applicants a chance, if you have that ability.  Start with minimum pay for the first two weeks or so, let the selected applicant get to know your office and procedures and see how they blend. Allow some time for growth and adjustment. Even if it doesn't work out, you could be helping the job seeker in the future by allowing them to obtain experience. 
I cannot tell you how hard it is so get a job, or interview for that matter if you don't have experience, and that's such a large roadblock.

Good luck on finding somebody with the qualifications you are looking for!


----------

